
Pilot Demand Driving Record Simulator Sales - prostoalex
http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/air-transport/2016-07-05/pilot-demand-driving-record-simulator-sales
======
tracker1
Wow, 20-million for a simulator... Seems to me like a market ripe for a little
competition.

